# J.H. Merle D'Aubigne - History of the Reformation



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying this. Do you think this is a good deal? 

History of the Reformation in the Sixteenth Century

Thanks,


----------



## Leslie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I don't know about the price--it appears a big steep, but I'd give anything to get my hands on this. He is, reportedly a first-rate historian. I've been looking to buy his works for quite a while.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 24, 2008)

The entire book is available for free on my website
D'Aubigne - History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 24, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> The entire book is available for free on my website
> D'Aubigne - History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century



Thanks, nice website and easy on the eyes.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 24, 2008)

Gesetveemet said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > The entire book is available for free on my website
> ...



Thank you. It took a period of trial and error to find just the right background color and font that would reduce to almost zero the eyestrain I experience reading things on a computer screen.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2008)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I'm thinking of buying this. Do you think this is a good deal?
> 
> History of the Reformation in the Sixteenth Century
> 
> Thanks,



It's extremely worthwhile and highly recommended. There is a thread about this book deal that you might want to check out:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/history-reformation-16th-century-38195/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/jean-henri-merle-daubign-16519/



Whitefield said:


> The entire book is available for free on my website
> D'Aubigne - History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century



Thank you for your labors. We have had a link this work on your site for almost two years (before it was completed).

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century - The PuritanBoard

There is also a link to his other historical series:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - History of the Reformation in Europe in the time of Calvin -- J.H.M. d'Aubigné - The PuritanBoard


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

I pre-ordered it through the Reformation bookstore - haven't yet read it, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 24, 2008)

I have ordered it as well, although I have my doubts it is the whole work. I already possess both his series, History of the Reformation in the 16th century, and the History of the Reformation in the time of Calvin, altogether about 8 volumes (Sprinkle Publications) - so over a foot of books in the bookcase.

Do much enjoy his work, very thorough and detailed. Can also recommend J.A. Wylie's History of Protestantism.

Ordered this work because of the digital format included.


----------



## discipulo (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the paperback version and it's quite a small font,

and with the font type, makes it a difficult reading to the eyes.



you can take the «look inside» at amazon and see for yourself



Amazon.com: History of the Reformation of the 16th Century: J. H. Merle D'Aubigne, H. White: Books


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2008)

BertMulder said:


> I have ordered it as well, although I have my doubts it is the whole work. I already possess both his series, History of the Reformation in the 16th century, and the History of the Reformation in the time of Calvin, altogether about 8 volumes (Sprinkle Publications) - so over a foot of books in the bookcase.
> 
> Do much enjoy his work, very thorough and detailed. Can also recommend J.A. Wylie's History of Protestantism.
> 
> Ordered this work because of the digital format included.



I think it is the full "History of the Reformation in the 16th Century", all 20 books - but that doesn't include any discussion of Calvin, which is in the longer "History of the Reformation in the Time of Calvin." The subject matter in this particular work runs from pre-reformation times, through Luther's early life, the indulgence controversy, rome, parallel developments in Switzerland, and France, Augsburg, pre-reformation England and Tyndale, etc. It really only deals with history from about 1480 to 1530 or so. It's a well made volume, double columned and small print. Nice engravings included too, and the electronic text is a plus. 

Anyone know if these people plan to publish any similar reprint for the 'Time of Calvin' work - or if such a work exists in a similar style that they could do? I'd really like that other work, though this one is well worth the inexpensive price.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been reading it this past year and highly recommend it. I also highly recommend J. A. Wylie's History of Protestantism.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 25, 2008)

I read D'Aubigne in PDF form and found it a refreshing change from the reductionistic mechanistic approaches of so many modern historians. D'Aubigne acts like God is a real actor in the human drama and treats the history with respect. Highly recommended.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2008)

It is $32.95 at Solid Ground Christian Books right now. I just saw an email about it.

SGCB | THE HISTORY OF THE REFORMATION


----------

